# 80k Perfomance Cpu



## vrk (Apr 26, 2013)

*120k Perfomance Cpu*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans:
For post production work, i will be using this software software(Maya,3d max, z brush,nuke,blender,fusion)
additionally will be using plugins such as render man , cloth , hair , particles

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
120k max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 or 8 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no(i have VX2253mh-LED 22")

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
i don't want monitor and speaker

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:as i get proper config

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
i have assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
Mumbai , yes i will buy locally and if needed i will order it.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
most important i need is performance with quality cause there will be rendering !!!!plus i need pen tablet and headphones


Regards
Vrk


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

*RIG - 1 (INTEL)

i7 3770k - Rs 19500

Asrock z77 extreme 4-- Rs 9700

G.skill Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 - Rs 8000

Wd cavier black 1tb - Rs 5500

Corsair 400r cabinet - Rs 4500

Cm hyper evo 212 - Rs 2100

Seasonic s12 620w - Rs 4700

Asus 24x dvd - Rs 1000

**Leadtek Quadro 2000/Zotac gtx 670 2gb - Rs 29000**

Total - Rs 82,500 (with gtx 670)

- 79,500 (with quadro 2000)


RIG - 2 (AMD)


**FX 8350 - Rs 11500
**
Asus M5A99X EVO R2** - Rs 9200

**G.skill Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 - Rs 8000

Wd cavier black 1tb - Rs 5500

Corsair 400r cabinet - Rs 4500

Cm hyper evo 212 - Rs 2100

Seasonic s12 620w - Rs 4700

Asus 24x dvd - Rs 1000

**Leadtek Quadro 2000 / Zotac gtx 670 2gb - Rs 29000

Total - rs 75,500 (with gtx 670)

- 72,500 (with quadro 2000)


**

about keyboard and headset let other members comment on that

*


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 26, 2013)

@OP, for your kind of work AMD FX 8350 will be best processor as it wins hands down over 3570K and touches performance of 3770K in several cases.

Plus, the GPU you get along with it is top notch.

+1 for ASHISH65's AMD based suggestion.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

@Ashish65
The price of i7 3770K is not 18K. It is priced at 19.5K in Chennai and 20.6k at Mdcomputers... 
Go with the Second config and add a SSD for the rest of your money. Get Samsung 840 series 120 GB SSD @ 6.5K


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> @Ashish65
> The price of i7 3770K is not 18K. It is priced at 19.5K in Chennai and 20.6k at Mdcomputers...



ok corrected


----------



## vrk (Apr 26, 2013)

THnk Q 
guys &  ashish


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

SSD is an important part here. You are spending 80k and you have to get the SSD if you go with the AMD setup... You can install OS and other softwares in that... It will be Blazing fast.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 26, 2013)

@ OP whats your RAM requirement when you are heavily in to rendering or at the peak of your workload?

And since you wont be overclocking  as most pros dont its better to consider non K and non Z parts and get a better WS Video Card.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 26, 2013)

Rig 2 of ashish's  config is best! add an ssd as suggested above and you have and awesome computer. for ssd , go for the samsung 840 @6.5k

Shiva


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

What if i go with Sapphire HD 7970 3GB DDR5  will this support with other given config???


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

As i got the price

*FX 8350* *12500*

*Asus M5A99X EVO R2 * *10000*

*G.skill Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3*  *8000*

*Samsung 840 series 120 GB SSD* *6500*

*_Wd cavier black 1tb(optional)_*		 *5500*

*Corsair 400r cabinet* *6000*

*Cm hyper evo 212* *2200*

*Seasonic s12 620w* *4700*

*Asus 24x dvd*  *1000*

*Sapphire HD 7970 3GB DDR5* *30000*

total comes to 80k  

should i go for this config ??

my old pc already have 1 tb hardisc and also have 2 tb wd mybook so i think its enough.
so do i need any changes in anything or can i get much better in any parts ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 27, 2013)

@op what you decided?


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

and what are ur reviews for...
ATI FirePro V5900 Professional Graphic Card 		        Rs. 31,500.00
AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor 			Rs. 12,000.00


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 27, 2013)

from where you are quoting that overpriced prices? 

go to lamington and take some quotation.

400r is rs 4500,fx 8350 @ 11500,990fx mobo @rs 9200  hd 7970 @rs 27000


for your work i think cuda will be usefull so nvidia gpu would be better choice


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 27, 2013)

vrk said:


> As i got the price
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Very good config, but prices are too expensive . If your open to online buying, try the mdcomputers.in. Prices are cheaper there.

Shiva


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

@ ashish 
Can u suggest me any shop . i got those rates through primeabgb online . its one of the well knwn shop of lamington...
and wat do u suggest me about the config...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 27, 2013)

vrk said:


> and what are ur reviews for...
> ATI FirePro V5900 Professional Graphic Card 		        Rs. 31,500.00
> AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor 			Rs. 12,000.00



Firepro is excellent. The kind of software you use its better to get Firepro/Quadro over gaming cards. The driver profiles of WS cards are better and more stable for rendering over gaming card and their drivers which are different and non specific to a 3D suite or rendering ware.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

Here nvidia cards are advisable because nuke supports cuda. Even maya, 3ds max perform better with nvidia cards and they run with open-gl.
Gaming card will suffice for maya and 3ds max. Can't comment on others though. I would suggest you to choose quadro. Avoid 7970 here. It won't help at all.


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

So what should i go for ???

Nvidia zotac 670 ? ATI firepro ? Radeon 7970 ?
if yes then which motherboard will be good for it ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2013)

OP get the M5A99X Evo R2 which has been suggested above.....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

vrk said:


> So what should i go for ???
> 
> Nvidia zotac 670 ? ATI firepro ? Radeon 7970 ?
> if yes then which motherboard will be good for it ??



Strike off the 7970 for sure. Nuke is open-gl 2.0 and higher but NukeX 7.0 has cuda support. Will you use nukex?

If yes, then get quadro 2000/4000. Leadtek Graphic Card

If no, then get fire pro. 670 will be perfect for maya and 3ds max though. Skeptical about blender, fusion and the likes.

p.s - blender also has cuda support for gpu rendering.

*What renderer will you be using with 3ds max?*


----------



## vrk (Apr 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Strike off the 7970 for sure. Nuke is open-gl 2.0 and higher but NukeX 7.0 has cuda support. Will you use nukex?
> 
> If yes, then get quadro 2000/4000. Leadtek Graphic Card
> 
> ...



I will be using vray for maya and *vray* for 3d max plus i have to do some RnD on *Renderman* too
plus i will be working on z brush and realflow....
there will be maya fluids and dynamics....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

vrk said:


> I will be using vray for maya and *vray* for 3d max plus i have to do some RnD on *Renderman* too
> plus i will be working on z brush and realflow....
> there will be maya fluids and dynamics....



For V-Ray, its nvidia all the way. Although it has support for both open-cl and cuda ( gpu ray-tracing), it performs better with cuda.
Nvidia also performs better in open-cl here with matured drivers. Gaming cards like gtx 670 and 680 are also tested and fully supports V-ray optimally.

See below:

V-Ray RT and GPU rendering

Renderman is a maya pluggin and will do fine.

So get a quadro. Gaming card like 670 will also do.

I suggest to skip workstation cards and stick with the 670. Its sufficient for your work since V-ray is the primary renderer you'll be using.

Blender also has tremendous CUDA support.

*i.imgur.com/BjFTAV0.png

A 680 will also be better as it has good overall 3d performance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 27, 2013)

Stick with Quadro/Nvidia.......Firepro driver has issues with V-RAY.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2013)

Overall NVIDIA Quadro is the best choice in this case...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 27, 2013)

best , go for nvidia


----------



## vrk (Apr 28, 2013)

SO my Final COnfig Would BE

*AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor        
Asus M5A99X EVO R2
G.SkillRipjaws Z 16 GB 4*4
Samsung 120 GB SSD 840 series
Corsair 400r Cabinet
Cm Hyper Evo 212
Seasonic s12 620W
Asus 24x DVD
Nvidia Qudro 2000D*

Hope It willl support And will Work As I expect......


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

vrk said:


> SO my Final COnfig Would BE
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2
> ...



Everything is perfect!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

vrk said:


> SO my Final COnfig Would BE
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2
> ...



Best! go for it. Good luck! Post pics after assembling 

Shiva


----------



## vrk (Apr 28, 2013)

For Sure !!!! 
Thnk Q All Of YOu


REgards
Cheers/.....



Vrk


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

vrk said:


> SO my Final COnfig Would BE
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2
> ...



Perfect !!! Everything is Solid for your purpose.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

vrk said:


> SO my Final COnfig Would BE
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz Eight-Core Processor
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2
> ...


Get Samsung 840 *Pro* SSD if possible.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Samsung 840 *Pro* SSD if possible.



+1 way to go


----------



## vrk (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys i have increased the budget till 100k so what changes i can additionally do or which parts should i get ??

i am planing to take nvidia gtx 680 
and make ram till 24 gb (8*3)

so what do u suggest ??


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

vrk said:


> Hey guys i have increased the budget till 100k so what changes i can additionally do or which parts should i get ??
> 
> i am planing to take nvidia gtx 680
> and make ram till 24 gb (8*3)
> ...



if you are going to use cuda, look for gtx 580 gpu. and get the intel 520, or samsung 840 pro


----------



## vrk (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> if you are going to use cuda, look for gtx 580 gpu. and get the intel 520, or samsung 840 pro



are you telling about this one ?? 

*MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5*


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

vrk said:


> are you telling about this one ??
> 
> *MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5*



check pm, what is the price for this?


----------



## vrk (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> check pm, what is the price for this?



around 30-32k


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

vrk said:


> around 30-32k



then dont buy it, much better off with a 3770k + quadro 4000 / 3930k + quadro 2000


----------



## vickybat (Apr 30, 2013)

In that budget, stick with a workstation card. quadro 4000 is great but expensive too (45k). Else stick with quadro 2000.
3930k will be a great cpu if you can fit it in your budget along with all other components. Has amazing multithreading performance.


----------



## vrk (May 2, 2013)

hey guys 

i am going for this config.....

processor : 	i7 3770k
motherboard:	Asus Z77 Sabertooth
ram :		        gskill ripjaw z 8gb*3 
graphic card:	gtx680 or gtx 590
cooler:		Cm hyper evo 212
smps:		        corsair tx750 v2
Harddisk:	        Intel 120GB 520 Series SSD
DVD RW:		Asus DVDWR
cabinet:	        Corsair 400r cabinet

i hav decide to go with gtx cause in future i will go for sli....
what u say guys .... ???


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

1. Why do you need 8gb*3 ram ?? 16gb is sufficient.
2. Dont take the gtx590
3. You can try for the Sapphire HD7970 @ 28k. If you are decided about a multi gpu config, then stick to the 680. 
4. If you are not going to OC right away, then skip the evo for now. Take a better cooler later on. 
5. Where is the HDD ? A 120gb ssd will fill out pretty fast.
6. The 750wpsu might fall short of an i7+680sli (all OCed). I think a 850w will do fine.


----------



## vrk (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> 1. Why do you need 8gb*3 ram ?? 16gb is sufficient.
> 2. Dont take the gtx590
> 3. You can try for the Sapphire HD7970 @ 28k. If you are decided about a multi gpu config, then stick to the 680.
> 4. If you are not going to OC right away, then skip the evo for now. Take a better cooler later on.
> ...



Im taking ram cause i will be working on hair , fur , particles visors so it will be needed...(and I want to play games too)
I already have 1 tb hhd plus 2 tb wd mybook.
*abt multi gpu I m planing to do in futur with gtx 680 and hd 7970 dont hav cuda cores
so should i go for 850w ? and abt cooler , should i take nw or whn i will purchase 2nd graphic card.... ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Dont go with trichannel Memory . Go with dual or quad. Quad is perfect with a 3930k .... So 16 GB i.e. 2x 8 GB is fine. Get a 850w PSU. It will last longer


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

A solid 750w will also work. 
Seasonic 750W SS-750KM III @ 9.5k
Corsair HX750 @ 9k
If you want something cheaper, 
Corsair tx850v2 @ 7.5k
Seasonic  SS-850AM @ 7.2k

@Sainatarajan:
OP has chosen a z77 mobo. Only dual channel here. 

@OP: Are you still within the budget as stated in the first post ? 
Take cooler when
1. You OC
2. When you take the 2nd GPU. (google cpu bottleneck with 680 sli)

Edit: I just noticed in the first post that you dont plan to Overclock. Why are you taking an unlocked k series proc then ?


----------



## vrk (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> A solid 750w will also work.
> Seasonic 750W SS-750KM III @ 9.5k
> Corsair HX750 @ 9k
> If you want something cheaper,
> ...



I have extended budget till 120k but i need *very good* performance for my work plus wants to play games on it.
actually i was going for amd fx but as on reviews I think i7 will give much better performance and if i want to do all things at one time..... dats y m bit confused about graphic and mobo

additionally I want to know which will be much better 3770k or 3820 ??


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

vrk said:


> I have extended budget till 120k but i need *very good* performance for my work plus wants to play games on it.
> actually i was going for amd fx but as on reviews I think i7 will give much better performance and if i want to do all things at one time..... dats y m bit confused about graphic and mobo
> 
> additionally I want to know which will be much better 3770k or 3820 ??



amd fx8350 is very good for its price. The i7 can beat it in performance, but for 6k(?) extra.

The i7 3770k is enough for your requirements. If you need more power, take a cpu cooler and OC it. 
An Evo can take it to 4.3-4.4. If you want more, opt for a better cooler.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2013)

Since you wont overclock get this

*i7 3770 / i7 3770K - Rs 17,785 / 20,100
Asus P8H77-V LE / Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- - Rs 9800 /12000
GTX 670 Direct CUII GTX670-DC2-2GD5- Rs 26,500 x 2
G.skill Ripjaws X 16GB (2 x 8GB) (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL) - Rs 7500
HDD Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB - Rs 5500
Corsair TX650V2 / TX850V2 - Rs 5600 / Rs 7200
Logitech G400 - Rs 1500
TVSE Gold USB - Rs 1700
Corsair 400R - Rs 4800
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - 975

Total - Rs 81,660 / Rs 114,275 [GTX 670 SLi]


This rig way more than enough for your requirements.The 3770 is better than a 3820 in most areas.Add a cooler to this rig if overclocking.*


*Or you can go all out on this one.......

i7 3930K - Rs 32,700
Asus P9X79 Rs 18,500
GTX 670 Direct CUII GTX670-DC2-2GD5- Rs 26,500 x 2
G.skill Ripjaws X 16GB (2 x 8GB) (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL) - Rs 7500
HDD Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB - Rs 5500
Corsair TX850V2 - Rs 7200
Logitech G400 - Rs 1500
TVSE Gold USB - Rs 1700
Corsair 400R - Rs 4800
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - 975*

Rs 106,875  / *133,375 [GTX670 SLi]*


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

My vote for the first config.
Its within budget and surplus power.

Second config is pure overkill (read wastage).


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> My vote for the first config.
> Its within budget and surplus power.
> 
> *Second config is pure overkill (read wastage).*



Completely agree with you on this. He just dosnt need to raise and blow Rs 120K like that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Since you wont overclock get this
> 
> *i7 3770 / i7 3770K - Rs 17,785 / 20,100
> Asus P8H77-V LE / Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- - Rs 9800 /12000
> ...



why suggesting k series when he wont oc??


----------



## vrk (May 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Since you wont overclock get this
> 
> *i7 3770 / i7 3770K - Rs 17,785 / 20,100
> Asus P8H77-V LE / Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- - Rs 9800 /12000
> ...




yes surely 1st config great.... am ready for it.... but still hav one question , if i took  gtx670*2 doesn't it require cooling system ???


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2013)

*@ op*

Get a single gtx titan. You will benefit from its cuda performance in 3ds max +V-Ray.
Its also fantastic for gaming. I strongly suggest Gtx titan for 120k budget.


----------



## vrk (May 3, 2013)

doesn't it require cooling system ???


----------



## The Incinerator (May 3, 2013)

Cooling in the sense like what,CPU or Cabinet? For a non K CPU you can buy a Hyper 212Evo and be done with it for the CPU,but if you are going SLI with a Z series mainboard I would suggest you to change the cabinet to a more robust NZXT Phantom with a side fan.


----------



## vrk (May 4, 2013)

Done Final Rig :

*i7 3770K 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
GTX 670 Direct CUII GTX670-DC2-2GD5 x 2
G.skill Ripjaws z 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Corsair TX850V2 
Corsair 400R
DVDRw 
samsung 120 ssd
Hyper 212Evo*

let me know if anything need to add then.... (^_^)


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

everything is perfect!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

Go for it! Please post pics of pc after assembling!

Shiva


----------



## vrk (May 4, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Go for it! Please post pics of pc after assembling!
> 
> Shiva




*Pakka* 
Thanks all of you.... Appreciated


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2013)

vrk said:


> Done Final Rig :
> 
> *i7 3770K
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> ...


 
Its a killer rig...
Go with it blindly...


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2013)

vrk said:


> Done Final Rig :
> 
> *i7 3770K
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> ...



1] Change the RAMS to Ripjaws X,Ripjaws Z are better with X79 and LGA2011 platform.

2] *Secondly if you are not overclocking its better to stick with a i7 3770 and Asus P8H77-V LE *

3] Since you are going SLi its better to get a NZXT phantom with a side fan,it will really help to cool things down and run the system optimally. The NZXT Phantom is the only case that can be fitted with a 166CFM NZXT 200 mm monster of a fan which is very effective in keeping an SLi system cool.If overlook this one of the cards will die sooner than later.

*Consider these things. Corsair 400R is not recommended for SLi systems in our Tropical Hot Climate. If you are using an AC while operation then you are safe with the 400R otherwise look at a NZXT Phantom for Rs 7800.*


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2013)

vrk said:


> Done Final Rig :
> 
> *i7 3770K
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> ...



Get a single GTX titan instead of 670 sli. It has better cuda performance and is more consistent.
For 3ds max, titan is the best for a gaming card. Its great in blender too.

See the previous links that i've given and compare performance. Multigpu performance in rendering might be an issue and inconsistent.
Get the fastest single gpu, i.e Gtx titan.

I strongly recommend the Gtx Titan for your work. Rest is upto you yo decide.


----------



## vrk (May 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 1] Change the RAMS to Ripjaws X,Ripjaws Z are better with X79 and LGA2011 platform.
> 
> 2] *Secondly if you are not overclocking its better to stick with a i7 3770 and Asus P8H77-V LE *
> 
> ...



Thanks , I will surely do the changes with ram and cabinet.
but about motherboard and processor I will keep the same only cause , it will be much better right ? 






vickybat said:


> Get a single GTX titan instead of 670 sli. It has better cuda performance and is more consistent.
> For 3ds max, titan is the best for a gaming card. Its great in blender too.
> 
> See the previous links that i've given and compare performance. Multigpu performance in rendering might be an issue and inconsistent.
> ...




 I would love if i get TItan ...& I have seen on ebay about Asus Titan 68,000 and that on emi. but i haven't purchased anything like that from ebay. I don't know how it will be...
but I will surely Try if I can get then.....


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2013)

vrk said:


> Thanks , I will surely do the changes with ram and cabinet.
> but about motherboard and processor I will keep the same only cause , it will be much better right ?



If you are not overclocking then the i7 3770K is same as the i7 3770, simple. If you are not overclocking but going SLi then a Z77 board makes more sense at Rs 12K. If you are getting the Titan and have no plan of over clocking get the i7 3770 + Asus P8H77-V LE. The money saved on the processor and Motherbaord can easily get you the Titan. In gaming a b etter card will get you much better FPS and Quality than a overclocked CPU ever can, never can infact!


----------

